# Was mach ich mit Zander?



## Heveney (14. April 2002)

Yo Leude,
also ich wollte mal fragen,was ihr so aus Zander macht.Das ist ja ein ziemlich teurer und delikater Fisch,den man vielleicht nicht unbedingt einfach so auf den grill wirft.
Deswegen ,welche sind eure liebsten zubereitungsarten für Zander?


----------



## Bergi (14. April 2002)

Hi Heveney!
Was sehr gut ist,ist wenn du die Zanderfilets würzt,in Mehl wälzt und dann in Öl in der Pfanne brätst!!!
Dazu kommen Katoffeln und ne Leckere Sosse!!!Das schmeckt einfach göttlich!!! :l 

bergi


----------



## Borgon (14. April 2002)

Kann man auch backen.Zander nicht filetieren,(etl.aber teilen)von aussen gut würzen(normal salz/pfeffer)dann von innen mit einer guten Marinade einstreichen(manche machen das auch mit Senf!) und gut viel Porre,zerkleinerte Möhren u.s.w.innen rein.Dann das Ganze in die Backröhre.Kann man zwar auch mit Filets machen,doch dazu müsste man sie in Folie backen.Da tritt dann das Fischeiweiss aus und kann nicht entrinnen,ist später nicht unbedingt was fürs Auge.Dazu Salzkartoffeln mit Dillsauce  schmeckt gut


----------



## Albatros (14. April 2002)

Hi Heveney#h

also ich wälze die Filets erst durch Eigelb, danach durch Paniermehl. Anschließend das ganze mit etwas Salz und Pfeffer würzen und dann in der Pfanne goldgelb braten. Dazu Kartoffeln mit ausgelassener Butter und fertig ist. Glaube ich muß mal in den Keller, ein paar Filets holen:q


----------



## Guen (14. April 2002)

@Albi 

Hast Dir welche gekauft :q ?

@Heveney

Einfach ist oft am besten !Salz ,Pfeffer und dann Braten ,dazu Pellkartoffeln   !Köstlich  :z !Aber durchsuche doch mal diesen Bereich ,hier stehen ne Menge leckerer Zanderrezepte drin  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guest (14. April 2002)

*Zander*

Versuch&acute;s mal Zander in Folie!Zander mit Salz Pfeffer und Zitrone innen und aussen würzen,Petersielle Zwiebel und ein paar Möhrenscheiben mit dazu geben und ein paar Butterflöckchen.Nun das ganze in Folie wickeln und ca.20-30 Min. bei 170° in den Backofen,leeecker!!! :z   :g  :z Petri Heil Jeneu


----------



## posengucker (29. April 2002)

Ich bereite meine Zander meistens im Backrohr zu. Zander salzen, einige Schnitte an der Längsseite, danach mit Paprikapulver einreiben, 15 Min ziehen lassen. Dann ins Rohr und ab und zu mit Sauerrahm bestreichen. Schmeckt sehr ungarisch und sehr gut.

Grüsse
Posengucker


----------



## chippog (30. April 2002)

ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber immer wenn ich an zander denke, sehe ich die im verhältnis zum fisch sehr grossen backenmuskeln vor mir. am liebsten würde ich mich mit zwanzig frischen zanderköpfen und einigen exquisiten zutaten in meiner küche einschliessen. allein wo nehme ich die köpfe her? war ja nur sone dumme idee... chippog


----------

